# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  I'm taking French yo.

## TriggerHappyJack

I started school.
I'm taking French.
I've learned four words:
Pr

----------


## Biancca

GOod Trigger!!!!!  You can join me down here in the dead French forum!!!! 
Il n'y a plus personne a m'aider   ::   
And I need help in French all the time.    ::   ::   ::

----------


## Joel

I was going to take French, but I said screw that and chose German.  School starts Thursday here.  My schedule is going to have WAY too much homework, and I can't forget football(American of course) practice after school. 
Drivers ed
College Chemistry
Honors Geometry
German1

----------


## s2c

> Il n'y a plus personne a m'aider    
> And I need help in French all the time.

 I'm here to help, if anyone cares.   ::

----------


## Biancca

Fantastic s2c !!!!  
I hope you like translating things...

----------


## Mordan

> GOod Trigger!!!!!  You can join me down here in the dead French forum!!!! 
> Il n'y a plus personne a m'aider    
> And I need help in French all the time.

 Il n'y a plus personne *pour* m'aider 
oh poor little girl

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

> Originally Posted by Biancca  GOod Trigger!!!!!  You can join me down here in the dead French forum!!!! 
> Il n'y a plus personne a m'aider    
> And I need help in French all the time.        Il n'y a plus personne *pour* m'aider 
> oh poor little girl

 Shut up. 
Anyhoo, yay for French! We still haven't really...learned anything yet.  ::

----------


## Biancca

> Originally Posted by Mordan        Originally Posted by Biancca  GOod Trigger!!!!!  You can join me down here in the dead French forum!!!! 
> Il n'y a plus personne a m'aider    
> And I need help in French all the time.        Il n'y a plus personne *pour* m'aider 
> oh poor little girl   Shut up.    
> Anyhoo, yay for French! We still haven't really...learned anything yet.

 
No NO No DON'T shut up I need help and I'M HAPPY  when people correct my "French" !!!!

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

I was referring to the snobby thing at the end. 
What I learned today: Bonjour!! Je m'appelle Kyle!  ::  Tu t'appelles (s?) comment? Heehee.

----------

> I was referring to the snobby thing at the end.

 Yeah, I didn't know what he meant by that so I just ignored it. 
Kyle?????   
Learning French and Russian together is hard. 
The French is so much easier to remember I sort of neglect Russian...

----------


## Biancca

Oops , forgot to log in.

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

I'm neglecting Russian a bunch too.
I need books. >.< 
I'm sort of lacking the resources for further Russians study at the moment. 
My French class owns. 
Oui. Je m'appelle Kyle!  ::

----------


## Biancca

Kyle as in Kylie ??  lol.

----------


## Mea Culpa

Et j'habite en Hollande!

----------


## Анатолий

> Et j'habite en Hollande!

 Il y a beaucoup des mots fran

----------


## s2c

[quote=Анатолий] 

> Et j'habite en Hollande!

 Il y a beaucoup des mots fran

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

Kyle as in Ka-Yel...or kay-yel...whatever. Male...name...

----------


## Анатолий

[quote=s2c][quote=Анатолий] 

> Et j'habite en Hollande!

 Il y a beaucoup des mots fran

----------


## Biancca

> Kyle as in Ka-Yel...or kay-yel...whatever. Male...name...

 Oh. 
Sorry. 
Don't know what I was thinking...

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

I learned penguin in French today. Woot.

----------


## s2c

> I learned penguin in French today. Woot.

 What an achievement!  Congratulations!   ::

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

Hey hey hey! ...uhh...I have nothing to say about the penguin thing.  
... 
We're learning to count. 
I hate French pronunciation. 
I also love it. 
It's a weird relationship.

----------


## Biancca

French numbers suck 
93= four twenty thirteen... 
whatever.

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

Yeah, and how in the hell do they get those spellings? 
I was the best one in class with numbers today, FYI. I own. 
Un, doux, trois, quatre, cing, six, sept, huit, neuf, dix, onze, douze?, troize?, quatorze?, something..., seinze?,dix-sept, dix-huit, dix-neuf, vingt... 
We're only learning up to twenty, and she said a little about twenty-one to twenty-nine... vingt a(accent aigu?) doux...??

----------


## Анатолий

What a profound discussion!   ::

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

I love my French class yo!  ::

----------


## cdnexpat

Je crois maitriser assez bien le Francais et l'Anglais, et oui, en effet, j'estime que de dix a quinze pourcent des mots en Russe sont semblables a leur equivelent dans ces langues. Je dis semblable car il peut y avoir des differences dans la prononciation. Ce fait est d'une aide precieuse dans la memorisation du vocabulaire russe. J'apprends le Russe a partir du francais et je crois sincerement que c'est plus facile de cette facon, probablement du a l'etendue du vocabulaire francais.
Merci,

----------


## Biancca

Yep there are also lots of German words in Russian too which makes it easier for me... 
Written French is so much like English that even if you didn't know any French you could still figure out what you were reading about.

----------


## Анатолий

> Je crois maitriser assez bien le Francais et l'Anglais, et oui, en effet, j'estime que de dix a quinze pourcent des mots en Russe sont semblables a leur equivelent dans ces langues. Je dis semblable car il peut y avoir des differences dans la prononciation. Ce fait est d'une aide precieuse dans la memorisation du vocabulaire russe. J'apprends le Russe a partir du francais et je crois sincerement que c'est plus facile de cette facon, probablement du a l'etendue du vocabulaire francais.
> Merci,

 Je pense, que ce n’est pas une bonne ide

----------


## cdnexpat

Anatoli,
Vous avez peut-etre raison, mais ca va assez bien maintenant, et ca me donne l'accasion d'utiliser mon francais, car ici tout se fait en anglais.

----------


## adoc

[quote=Анатолий]
Oui, mais брешь est une br

----------


## sprty100

Bien, moi j'habite a Seattle au etats-unis mais j'habitais a Montreal. J'ai aucun problem a parler en francais mais ce qui est d'ecrire  ::   
Sara

----------


## Анатолий

[quote=adoc][quote=Анатолий]
Oui, mais брешь est une br

----------


## Spiderkat

> Bien, moi j'habite a Seattle au etats-unis mais j'habitais a Montreal. J'ai aucun problem a parler en francais mais ce qui est d'ecrire   
> Sara

 Ce que tu viens d'

----------

